# Listen to a brandnew audio restoration of Leonid Kogan @ Queen Elisabeth Competition 1951



## DrOfTheRevolution (8 mo ago)

Hello,

I'm a sound engineer working for VRT and have recently done a sound restoration of Leonid Kogan's performance in the finals of the very first Queen Elisabeth Competition (under that name) held in 1951, which he won.

Kogan was only 25 years old at that time. Winning that competition was a major stepping stone for him.

Kogan's Wikipedia has this to say about the performance :

_In 1951, Kogan won first prize at the Queen Elizabeth Competition in Brussels with a dazzling performance of Paganini's first concerto that included an outstanding interpretation of Sauret's cadenza. _

His performance was broadcast live but also recorded directly onto lacquer discs.
It's that sound we digitised as best as possible and then I took it upon myself to do a proper restoration job.

As I was so pleased with the results and was indeed dazzled by the performance. I wanted to share this new listening experience , most of it never heard by a large audience in the past 70 years.

VRT has published an article on the news website . On the bottom of the article you can stream Kogan’s rendition of Paganini’s first concerto.
This is the very first time that this performance can be heard online in its entirety and with vastly improved clarity !


Google translate to English link :

Digitally polished by the VRT: the winner of the first Queen Elisabeth Competition sounds so clear


----------

